# Those "Sauce" recipes in the Ball Book



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

There are a bunch of sauce recipes in the Ball Book and I have made several, yet not knowing what the heck to use them for. Case in point - Peruvian Sauce. I even looked on the 'net and didn't come up with anything. Well, a couple of days ago, I made up a use for the Peruvian Sauce and it was great! I took a lb. of vension roast (you can use beef, pork or chicken) diced it into bite sized pieces, seasoned it with seasoned salt, pepper, oregano, a little garlic powder and stir-fried it til done. I made a pot of Rotoni pasta, making sure it is not over cooked, drained it and stirred in a half-pint of Peruvian Sauce and added the venison stir-fry. It was absolutely great! I used a 1/2 lb. of the rotoni as there are only two of us and the half-pint of sauce was plenty for that amount of pasta.

Now I need to find out what Victoria Sauce could be used for. Any suggestions? It would be nice if the Ball Book would give suggestions. Some of these things I've never heard of.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Dang it Sally, I went to my Ball Book to look up that recipe and it is not in there. I have the one with the cheese cake on the front. The Victoria Sauce is in there.

You had my mouth watering with the Venison, so could you post that one, please.

Nancy


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

the complete book is way bigger than the blue book
http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Complete...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1276777726&sr=8-1


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Rhubarb sauce? Ice cream. Or try it on a pound or golden cake. Another good bet might be on a custard or vanilla pudding.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Agree. Victoria sauce is a great ice cream topping or on most any dessert. Also makes a nice pancake syrup. If you have enough you can also add thickener and make a rhubarb pie. I make "mean" jelly roll out of thinly sliced angel food cake spread with rhubarb sauce.

Peruvian Sauce was dropped from the BBB several years back (I think 3 editions ago). Here is the recipe:

4 qts peeled, cored, chopped red ripe tomatoes (about 24 large)
1 qt. cored, pared, chopped apples (5 medium)
1 qt. chopped onions (about 4 medium)
1 1/2 c chopped sweet green peppers (2 medium)
1 hot red pepper
1 clove garlic minced
3 c brown sugar
1 T allspice
1 T mustard seed
1 t. salt
1 t. cinnamon
3 c vinegar

Combine tomatoes, apples, onions, peppers, garlic and sugar in a large pot. Cook slowly until thick (about 1 hour). As it thickens stir frequently to prevent sticking. Add spices and vinegar. Cook until as thick as desired, 45-60 mins. Pour into hot jars leaving 1/4 inch head space. Process 15 mins. in BWB. Yield 6 pints.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Just remembered a good use for the Peruvian Sauce - Crockpot Smothered Steak. A jar of the sauce plus a cheap cut of meat like a chuck steak or chuck roast - something that needs to slow cook to be tender - and let simmer all day in the crockpot. Serve over buttered noodles or rice.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

can you make this recipe with already home canned tomatoes? will re-processing them make them overdone? 
This sounds yummy!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I think you could, Solarmom. It's hard to mess up tomatoes.

What I like about this sauce is its slightly sweet flavor with a bite of hot. It's just great and I only have 8 half-pints left. COME ON TOMATOES! I want to make more!

Thanks for the suggestions for rhubarb sauce. I have 5 very good looking plants in the yard that haven't bolted yet. I think I'll go pick some!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

judylou said:


> Peruvian Sauce was dropped from the BBB several years back (I think 3 editions ago).


This is the reason I keep my older canning books. Some of the old recipes just can't be beat!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a older BB and gave it to a friend who was interested in learning how to can. 
Thanks Judylou, I printed it out and on the other side printed Sally's recipe, mouth is just watering to make some of it, if the tomatoes ever ripen that is. I have plenty of tomato juice on hand though if push comes to shove.
Nancy


----------

